#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  How to find influencers for an eCommerce business?

## Bhavya

Nowadays social proof matters to people. That's why brands need influencers to develop strong trust with their targeted audience. Because in a business trust equals sales. Can you guys tell me how to find influencers for an eCommerce business?

----------

